# Sudoku In Space…because everything is cooler in space. Big update released!



## ShannonAhn (Jan 7, 2014)

Sudoku&#8230; It's a dull game only for people who like numbers, right?

Wrong! Sudoku In Space injects a major dose of fun into Sudoku, making it entertaining for people of all ages whether or not they've played Sudoku before. Say goodbye to straight grids and numbers, and say hello to shiny and colorful orbs. Critics and players love Sudoku In Space for its unique design, colors-only puzzles, music and sounds that enhance the space theme, and a tutorial that's easy to follow.

Now with the new version, you can unlock an adventure story starring Allen the Alien by solving puzzles. Find Allen's ship and collect other fun items so he can get back to his home planet. There are also hundreds of more puzzles, improved game design, and more great music.

"If you're looking for a new way to play Sudoku, or if you've never played before because it hasn't appealed to you, try this. You might be pleasantly surprised, like I was! Score: A" - Nerdy But Flirty (http://nerdybutflirty.com/2014/11/07/review-sudoku-in-space-will-you-choose-classic-or-cosmic/)

"It's a creative new take on Sudoku that contains many levels of games of varying difficulty with an optional gameplay twist that utilizes colors 'for a cosmic challenge.' - 4 out of 5 stars" - Android Apps Review (http://androidappsreview.com/2014/09/03/sudoku-in-space-android-game/)

Google Play: 4.9 out of 5 stars
"Awesome revision of the game! The color idea is great! Even kids can play this!" - Ziga Krmelj

Please give Sudoku In Space a try!

*Google Play:* http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.naplandgames.sudokuinspace


----------

